# lump on back



## gemleigh (Sep 20, 2011)

hi all.yesterday i noticed a lump on codys back it has appeared from nowhere.it doesnt seem to cause him discomfort when i touch it i thought it would of gone by today but i can now see it but its under the skin.he is eating and still seems well.any advice welcome??


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How old is Cody? I would assume that if it isn't bothering him, a trip to the vet sometime soon, to make sure it isn't something would be in order. Sue


----------



## gemleigh (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for your reply he is now 11 weeks.were at the vets anyway next week for second jabs.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi just looking for date on his lump on back i thought about a bee stinging him i have bees and clover all in the yard


----------

